# Side Bomb (UNCLE!)



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I decided to post this on the cigar side as it is related to the Spring Pass currently making its round.
@huffer33 was the upline pass to me. Not only did I have to contend with cigars worth more than my whole collection..... John thought it would be funny to push me over the edge! That's ok.....cause I can take out my aggressions on @LeatherNeck who is my downline pass..:grin2::grin2:

He side bombed me with cigars and baccy!

The miscreant showered me with an array of baccy that the venerable JimInks smokes (and apparently Huffer!) and three perfect choice cigars! The Herencia Cubana Core is always in the humi (cause it is just like a Norteno!) The La Nox was absolutely on the try list......and the Fuente is always a safe bet in my book... The HU Director's Cut met some fire yesterday as I was cleaning up the carnage. Now that the weather is nicer this will make for some very relaxing times on the porch....

Thank you brother! It means a lot.....that you left your return address on the box!>


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Can’t go wrong the those Herencia’s damn fine cigar!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

nice hit, I'm going to go broke.... I keep adding to my try list.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Great choices. Good job.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good stuff there.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Matfam1 said:


> nice hit, I'm going to go broke.... I keep adding to my try list.


LOL. Those sticks have been on my list... prob stay on my list for a while XD

Also, poor @LeatherNeck. his friend here has real aggression issues :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

The La Nox is top shelf.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice work, Huffer. La Nox is definitely a keeper!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Glad to hear there's some new stuff for you to try there - cheers bud 

You can blame Colin @Fusion for punishing me on the receiving end lol.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

That's awesome @huffer33! We LIKE watching @Hickorynut get smacked around a bit!


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

Very nice hit!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice job Huff!!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice hit Huffer. 
Thanks for the warning Hick.


----------



## Spencer480 (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice hit Huffer


----------

